# Crate Rest.....



## Kayla Barth (Apr 18, 2009)

Sapper got lose last weekend and got kicked by my horse. Originally I though that he would have to have surgery but when they reshot the xrays on Wed they said that the fracture which is on a growth plate hadn't displaced and they could fix it any better. So now he is on crate rest for atleast 2 weeks. What can I do to keep him occupied and quiet in his crate? Thanks in advance.

Kayla


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Kongs filled with something...even a frozen something....tends to keep them entertained for awhile. Sorry to hear about your pup.....wishing the best for him and you.


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

Yep, Kongs are super. I also like to put kibble/cookies in the kong, then stuff them with some raw mixed food and re-freeze it. Takes them a bit longer to work it out.

Just make sure your dog isn't one of those power chewers. My giant schnauzer can literally EAT an 'extreme' black kong faster than you would believe. 

Not sure if your dog can have knuckle bones, but that seems to help keep mine occupied.
2 weeks is great! I had to do 8 weeks and leash walks only with my GSD after her back surgery.

Best of luck 
Julie


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

I just bought a new "thinking" toy for the pups. It is sort of like an eGGe with holes at the ends with stopper things to hinder the treats from coming out. Seemingly indestructible (supervise of course) but it gets loaded with treats that fall out randomly and drives the dogs nutz because they can't really pick it up. I'm really pleased with this purchase. I took off the tags and didn't note the company who made it...I think it was the same place that makes the everlasting treat toys.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Horse meat is very good for fixing bones and whatnot.


----------



## Kayla Barth (Apr 18, 2009)

He isn't really in to chewing on Kongs...likes nice soft hands and arms better. He does seem to love hoof pairings though. 

Jeff- I thought about it long and hard but I have put 3 long years in to her....though It would feed Sapper for a long time though.......


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Horse meat is very good for fixing bones and whatnot.


 LOL!! it is this type of humor that keeps me coming back here. 
Jeff is lying about being a former Marine.........we are not near that quick witted!


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Kayla Barth said:


> He isn't really in to chewing on Kongs...likes nice soft hands and arms better. He does seem to love hoof pairings though.
> 
> Jeff- I thought about it long and hard but I have put 3 long years in to her....though It would feed Sapper for a long time though.......


Hoof pairings are worth drooling over - would maybe attract lazy trackers??

Nothing like horse entrecôte for boosting up the motivation!!!

Gute Besserung for the "either cured or doomed".


----------

